# Just got 2 samples of T-shirt from Brother and Epson



## Bana (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am trying to see the advantages and disadvantages of Epson and Brother DTG. I asked from each two samples of T-shirts, black and white.
You can see the pictures of t shirt samples and see the difference. Also I have to try and wash them many times so to see the durability of design.

*THE INK COST* for this design is as below (according to the dealers):

*Brother: *
Black T-shirt - W=6,17cc, CMYK=0,64cc
White T-shirt - CMYK=0,99cc

*Epson*
Black T-shirt - CMYK+W = 11.93ml
White T-shirt - CMYK = 1.02 ml

Now, which one will you go for, EPSON or BROTHER ?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Bana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am trying to see the advantages and disadvantages of Epson and Brother DTG. I asked from each two samples of T-shirts, black and white.
> You can see the pictures of t shirt samples and see the difference. Also I have to try and wash them many times so to see the durability of design.
> ...


You may want to ask the Brother sales rep if you can buy one cartridge at a time because I heard this through a friend that if you run out of magenta you have to buy a yellow, cyan and black. You can't buy just one. Can you ask and let me know because I want to know the truth. I'm sure it is though


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

You can buy one at a time without issue. My advice is go with brother. I wouldn't have bought a second brother had I not been 100% happy with the first. Excellent machine and top notch support. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Because he is located in Eastern Europe he needs to see what local support is available for each printer brand.
What is available for each brand in one country may be very different in another region.
_


----------



## clippernate34 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok I will chime in here since I have both machines. Now let me start out and say that I am still a newbie so I may change my mind. But I have a Brother 381 and a F2000 epson.

They are diff in a lot of ways!!
First there is not really a wrong decision both are great machines period. I could write about this forever but I will try and be brief.

First Printing speed the brother is a lot faster!!! now the machines may not be all that diff in speed but with ink curing times and so forth the Brother wins this race easy. 

Printing with heavy white - I think the Epson white ink looks better by a good amount. so black shirts with a lot of white I think will look better.

Printing a black shirt with a lot of color - we have done this with 3 designs and shown them to people who did not know which shirt was from what machine. The Brother did win most of the time. 

Ink Cost - Epson wins period not by a ton but they win.

Pretreat - Epson wins cause its not a concentrate just shake open and use unlike brother you have to mix. Ends up being the same price but you dont have to mix with Epson.

Curing - got into that already Brother wins much less time. 

Ability to print diff things - Right now for me the Brother wins as their are more platens out but from what I hear platens are on the way for the epson and it came from a good source.

When you startup the machine for the first time of the day epson takes longer to get going. 

Maint - Now I have only had these for a short time but right now I would say the epson is less maint than the Brother. I hear about those 120 ink flush for the epson but since I am new I have not had to do it yet.

Software - I never used Garment creator I just used the cadlink from day 1 and so I like it. I used the pdip for the brother and its not bad and now have the same cadlink but brother edition so it pretty much works the same way for both machines. 

Price - Epson is cheaper unit to buy by a couple of grand. 

Here is what I would say in closing.

If you are going to do small runs like 5's 10's I would probably get the Epson I love the white ink on the Epson it really is beautiful pops so good on black shirts. 

if you think you are doing runs in the 30's and 40's I would get the brother cause it will take you a lot longer to do those 40 shirts on the Epson than the brother.

No matter what I would get the rip but like I said I have not used garment creator but there is a lot more people on here that know way more than me that say use the rip so I just do it. 

For the record if you get a Epson the Equipment Zone guys are awesome and are great company to deal with. Not saying the other dist out there are not but they were awesome for me!! Also Jerid has been great to me even thou I bought from Equipment Zone that says a lot about his company I think as well.

Brother guys are also very good have no complaints so I think your in good hands. 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Nate,

Thanks for the very kind words. 

_


----------



## clippernate34 (Dec 24, 2013)

@equipmentzone you guys are top notch so happy I bought from you guys


----------

